# dhcp, kabelmodem, vers ip nummer [GESOLVED]

## lost+found

Hoi,

Ik vroeg me af hoe ik m'n kabelmodem zover kan krijgen, om me 'n vers ip adres te geven wanneer ik daar zin in heb.

Volgens de abonnementsinfo zou ik geen vaste ip hebben, maar in de praktijk zie ik na elke herstart hetzelfde ip nr.   :Confused:   De enige keer dat ik 'm vernieuwd zag worden, was toen nadat m'n compjoeter een weekend uit had gestaan om Gentoo Linux af te laten koelen (of omdat ik daarbij ook nog de stekker des modemadapters eruit had getrokken)... Ik heb zowel net-misc/dhcpcd als net-misc/pump gebruikt. In ieder geval lijkt dit niet te werken:

/etc/conf.d/net 

```
dhcp_eth0="release"
```

Tips zijn welkom, voorzover ik de modem maar niet hoef open te schroeven (is bruikleen).  :Smile: 

Groet.Last edited by lost+found on Tue Dec 26, 2006 11:22 pm; edited 2 times in total

----------

## Q-collective

Al eens een simpele "dhcpcd eth0" geprobeerd?

----------

## lost+found

 *Q-collective wrote:*   

> Al eens een simpele "dhcpcd eth0" geprobeerd?

 

Uh, nee... Heb je tip geprobeerd. Ik moest daarvoor wel eerst "/etc/init.d/net.eth0 stop" doen, anders komt er een melding dat dhcpcd al draait. Het resultaat is toch weer, dat ik hetzelfde ip adres krijg, ook als ik alles in /var/lib/dhcpc/ wis.

Toch bedankt Q.

----------

## NoError

Ik denk dat je jou Gentoo linux maar weer eens een weekendje moet laten afkoelen  :Laughing: 

De ip lease tijden van de kabelaars zijn vrij lang ingesteld minimaal een week, waarschijnlijk langer volgens mij.

----------

## lost+found

Ja, ik had al zo'n beetje 't vermoeden dat de leasetijden die je aan dhcpcd opgeeft, genegeerd worden...

Ik hoop dat er nog een truuk is...    :Twisted Evil: 

--- 13/12/06 10:53 ---

P.S.

Ik zorg dat de lease vannacht a.s. verloopt (volgens dhcpcd), laat Gentoo ruim op tijd afkoelen, trek de stekker uit de modem, en laat morgen alles weer opstarten... ben benieuwd.

--- 14/12/06 08:25 ---

P.P.S.

Nou, bovenstaande heeft dus niets geholpen.   :Evil or Very Mad:   Omdat de modem nu een herstart heeft gemaakt om 08:00, gaat misschien die 7 of meer dagen periode lopen (cf. NoError). Als ik nu 's nachts m'n PC'tje uitzet, en dagelijks pas na 08:00 weer aanzet, misschien krijg ik dan op dag "n+1" een verse ip... wordt vervolgd.

----------

## koenderoo

De modems van de kabelaars zitten zelf op een (intern)netwerk, waarbij hun server de ipadressen uitgeeft. Het lijkt mij dat die ip-adressen ook maar beperkt zijn en meestal zo goed als vol zitten. Ze hebben dan ook nog eens een hele lange lease-time meegekregen. Grote kans dus dat als je je ip-adres wilt vernieuwen er maar enkele ip-adressen beschikbaar zijn, waaronder jouw oude! Die krijg je dan dus gewoon weer terug. 

Aan de ene kant een voordeel, want je hebt met redelijke zekerheid altijd hetzelfde ip-adres en zou je in principe op basis hiervan een internet-server kunnen draaien. Aan de andere kant wil jij schijnbaar een nieuw nummertje en dat wordt hierdoor lastig. Waarom zou je dit ook eigenlijk willen?

Oplossing zou kunnen zijn: modem telkens aan en uit zetten en telkens een paar minuten wachten voordat je hem weer aanzet totdat je een nieuw nummer krijgt. Dit in de hoop dat iemand anders ook een nieuwe lease aanvraagt en jouw nummer krijgt. Jij krijgt dan hoogstwaarschijnlijk de zijne.

----------

## lost+found

 *koenderoo wrote:*   

> ...

 

Van dat interne netwerk krijg ik om de paar minuten broadcasts binnen vanaf verschillende ip's. Geen idee waar dat nou weer voor nodig is.   :Confused:   In ieder geval vist iptables die eruit... 

```
Dec 16 13:36:13 [kernel] FIREWALL DROP BLOCKED:IN=eth0 OUT= MAC=<snip> SRC=10.<snip> DST=255.255.255.255 LEN=332 TOS=0x00 PREC=0x00 TTL=255 ID=55431 PROTO=UDP SPT=67 DPT=68 LEN=312
```

Bedankt voor je tip. Al een aantal pogingen gedaan, tot nog toe zonder succes. Het wachten is misschien op Tante Truus die ergens anders de stekker eruit trekt, om te gaan stofzuigen...    :Wink: 

Wat me nog opviel, is dat ik steeds dit in de logs zie: 

```
...

Dec 16 15:19:21 [dhcpcd] verified <snip> address is not in use

Dec 16 15:19:21 [dhcpcd] your IP address = <snip>

...
```

 Het lijkt er dus op dat het ip ergens onthouden wordt... (niet /var/lib/dhcpc/).

I.m.o heeft een vast ip voor- en nadelen. Omdat ik geen servertje speel, leek het me niet verkeerd zo nu en dan van ip te wisselen. Een vast ip is toch een soort super-koekje die je niet kunt wissen (privacy). Verder misschien uit computerveiligheidsoverwegingen, dat verhuizen naar een ander uithoekje op internet wel handig is.

----------

## koenderoo

Die melding van DHCP in je logs heb ik ook, maar ik zit achter een router te werken, dus ik denk niet dat dat er iets mee van doen heeft.

Als je overigens wat "veiliger" wilt surfen moet je hier eens gaan kijken.   :Cool: 

----------

## Zuliani

Tjah, als ik m'n provider mag geloven, heb ik ook een dynamisch IP-adres. Maar mijn router blijft me toch maar steeds hetzelfde getalletje vertellen, ook na 'n reset. Ik denk gewoon dat Providers te lui zijn om IP's te roteren :-p

----------

## coax

Dhcpd onthoudt uw ip adres volgens uw mac adres. Da's ook waarom ge problemen krijgt bij Telenet in Belgie wanneer ge een andere computer aankoppelt.

Probeer eens uw mac adres te wijzigen met ifconfig ofzo... 

Ge gaat dan wel een tijdje moeten wachten maar waarschijnlijk krijgt ge dan een ander ip.

----------

## lost+found

Coax, je hebt de gouden tip. Bedankt! Dit verklaart ook waarom een XboX, die ik eergister aan de modem had, wel een ander ip kreeg.

```
# /etc/init.d/net.eth0 stop

# ifconfig eth0 hw ether <snip nieuwe mac>

# /etc/init.d/net.eth0 start
```

 ...en m'n firewall scriptje opnieuw afdraaien.

Oef, wat ben ik blij met m'n verse ip!    :Laughing: 

Een (compjoeter) herstart geeft me (voorlopig) de oude ip weer terug, dus:

- - - - - http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mac_address#Changing_addresses: - - - -

In Gentoo Linux, add

mac_eth0=( "12:34:56:78:90:ab" )

to /etc/conf.d/net (where eth0 is the device of the MAC to set). Then, restart your network connection (as root) with

/etc/init.d/net.eth0 restart

- - - -

Evt. 

```
# emerge net-analyzer/macchanger
```

 Zie "MAC changer" e.v. in /etc/conf.d/net.exampleLast edited by lost+found on Thu Jan 04, 2007 9:14 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## pa4wdh

Hoi,

Dit is m'n eerste post hier in het NL deel van het gentoo forum  :Smile:  Wel grappig dat ze voor veel talen een apart forum hebben.

Als eerst kwam bij mij de vraag boven: Waarom wil je zo graag een ander IP adres ? Je provider geeft je "officieel" geen vast IP adres, maar je krijgt steeds het zelfde adres ... mooi toch ?  :Smile: 

Volgens mij onthoud dhcpcd je "vorige" ip adres, en bij de vraag aan de dhcp server om een nieuw adres, vraagt hij of hij eventueel die oude weer kan krijgen. Als het een beetje meezit, krijg je die weer  :Smile: 

dhcpcd onthoud dit (als ik de manual mag geloven) op /var/state/dhcp/dhcpcd-<interface>.cache dus als je die delete, weer dhcpcd in ieder geval de oude adres niet meer, en is de kans groter dan je een ander adres krijgt.

Succes met het verkrijgen van een nieuw IP adres  :Smile: 

Groeten,

pa4wdh

----------

## lost+found

 *pa4wdh wrote:*   

> 

 

Hoi pa4wdh,

I.m.o heeft een vast ip voor- en nadelen. Omdat ik geen servertje speel, leek het me niet verkeerd zo nu en dan van ip te wisselen. Een vast ip is toch een soort super-koekje die je niet kunt wissen (privacy). Verder misschien uit computerveiligheidsoverwegingen, dat verhuizen naar een ander uithoekje op internet wel handig is.

De werking van dhcpcd die je beschrijft klopt, alhoewel je met bepaalde opties in /etc/conf.d/net het standaard gedrag kan veranderen. Bijv. 'dhcp_eth0="release nontp nosendhost"'. Volgens mij heb ik wel ergens gelezen dat volgens de DHCP standaarden, de dhcp server niet alle opties hoeft te honoreren.

Nou ben ik niet op de hoogte van hoe alle kabelaars werken, maar bij mij blijkt onderhand uit wat ik geprobeerd heb, en uit m'n firewall logs, dat mijn MAC adres ergens op een server van de provider (dus niet op m'n compjoeter/modem) een tijdje onthouden wordt, en daaraan zit een toegewezen ip gekoppeld. Ik vermoed dat het max. aantal ip's dat ik in korte tijd kan hebben ca. 4 is (bij de vijfde nep MAC kreeg ik geen ip meer). Eigenlijk is 1 of 2 ook wel genoeg, omdat er maar 1 UTP plug aan de modem kan. Je hoort voor meer apparatuur een router op de modem aan te sluiten.

Naast dat het probleem nu opgelost is, ben ik ook een hoop te weten gekomen over hoe dhcp werkt. Eigenlijk vind ik dat laatste nog het leukst. Ik heb ook weer een hoop gehad aan m'n eigen iptables "log viewer"... als je 'm wilt proberen, dan staat-ie hier.   :Smile: 

Welkom op het NL/BE forumpje!

+=+=+=+=+=+

2007-01-27 11:38  Nog een update:

Ik vermoed dat m'n isp de (4) mac's/ip adressen, na een maand weer vrijgeeft...

+=+=+=+=+=+Last edited by lost+found on Sat Jan 27, 2007 10:39 am; edited 2 times in total

----------

## pa4wdh

Hoi Lost+found,

Ziet er goed uit dat sed script, jij bent duidelijk meer bedreven in sed dan ik  :Smile:  Hoewel ik m'n hand niet omdraai voor een bash, awk, (enz...) script, gebruik ik sed eigenlijk nauwelijks. Misschien toch eens wat meer in verdiepen.

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> I.m.o heeft een vast ip voor- en nadelen. Omdat ik geen servertje speel, leek het me niet verkeerd zo nu en dan van ip te wisselen. (......)
> 
> 

 

Voor privacy kan ik het me voorstellen, maar voor veiligheid heeft "verstoppertje spelen" niet zo veel zin naar mijn mening. Veel malware scant willekeurig IP reeksen af, dus vinden doen ze je wel  :Smile:  Je kan beter "investeren" in goede beveiliging.

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Naast dat het probleem nu opgelost is, ben ik ook een hoop te weten gekomen over hoe dhcp werkt. Eigenlijk vind ik dat laatste nog het leukst. 
> 
> 

 

Dat vind ik dus ook altijd  :Smile:  Ik heb altijd (buitensporige ?) interesse voor protocollen en hoe dingen werken. Daarom vind ik Open Source ook zo mooi: Het is ZO doorzichtig, je kan letterlijk alles terug vinden. Gentoo is wat dat beteft voor mij het ultime ... geen GUI's die je het configuratie leven "makkelijker" moeten maken, maar gewoon lekker files hacken  :Smile: 

Groeten,

pa4wdh

----------

